# nokia 6230 and usb cable

## ezys

Hi, 

i can find eny info how to access my nokia through a dku-2, which is a usb cable. 

I would be very nice if enybody could give me a hint how to do that.

I have udev, hotplug and gnome-volume-manager.

kernel - 2.6.11-r11 gentoo-sources

----------

## gen2fox

http://tuxmobil.org/phones_survey_nokia.html

Found instructions on bluetooth and infrared connectivity, check out the 6230 links, couldn't find anything on the USB cable though.

Good luck.

----------

## ezys

I noticed that when i plug in the phone, it says "Data enhancement connected". This message doesn't appear on windows if drivers aren't installed. dmesg doens't show enything about my nokia  :Sad: 

----------

## theDOC_23

just played around with my nokia and dku-2 cable, too. after massive googleing, I found out, that the gnokii sources contain a kernel module, called nokia_dku2. compile and modprobe it, and you are able to make a tty connection to your phone (you have to enable usb-serial in your kernel settings).

In case your /dev/ttyUSB's are missing:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/Documentation/usb/usb-serial.txt

[...]

If you are not using devfs:

    The major number that the driver uses is 188 so to use the driver,

    create the following nodes:

        mknod /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188 0

        mknod /dev/ttyUSB1 c 188 1

        mknod /dev/ttyUSB2 c 188 2

        mknod /dev/ttyUSB3 c 188 3

                .

                .

                .

        mknod /dev/ttyUSB254 c 188 254

        mknod /dev/ttyUSB255 c 188 255

[...]

```

try it out

----------

## teahola

 *theDOC_23 wrote:*   

> just played around with my nokia and dku-2 cable, too. after massive googleing, I found out, that the gnokii sources contain a kernel module, called nokia_dku2. compile and modprobe it, and you are able to make a tty connection to your phone (you have to enable usb-serial in your kernel settings).
> 
> In case your /dev/ttyUSB's are missing:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi. Where did you found nokia_dku2? I emerged gnokii but it seems that nokia_dku2 is missing from the ebuild.

----------

## theDOC_23

you have to compile and install it manually. unpack the sources somewhere, the driver is in patches/kernel_2.6/

----------

## Coume

 *theDOC_23 wrote:*   

> you have to compile and install it manually. unpack the sources somewhere, the driver is in patches/kernel_2.6/

 

Which version did you compile? cos' I tried 0.6.8 until 0.6.12 and I always get the following errors:

```
$ make

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /home/apps/gnokii-0.6.11/patches/kernel_2.6/nokia_dku2.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "usb_serial_deregister" [/home/apps/gnokii-0.6.11/patches/kernel_2.6/nokia_dku2.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "usb_serial_register" [/home/apps/gnokii-0.6.11/patches/kernel_2.6/nokia_dku2.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "usb_serial_disconnect" [/home/apps/gnokii-0.6.11/patches/kernel_2.6/nokia_dku2.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "usb_serial_probe" [/home/apps/gnokii-0.6.11/patches/kernel_2.6/nokia_dku2.ko] undefined!

  CC      /home/apps/gnokii-0.6.11/patches/kernel_2.6/nokia_dku2.mod.o

  LD [M]  /home/apps/gnokii-0.6.11/patches/kernel_2.6/nokia_dku2.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6'
```

Thanks

Ludo

----------

## augury

I think you need a more recent kernel like 2.6.15.

----------

